# Publix and Costco for bulk meats?



## dougmays (Apr 26, 2011)

hey all, so i've been looking at options to buy bulk meats for jerky. Cosco sells eye of round in bulk for 2.99/lbs which is a great deal!  but you have to buy a minimum of 72 lbs. my question is, do they slice meat at costco? and if so will they slice 72 lbs? haha


the other option is publix which i know will slice meat for you because they have done it for me.  But i dont know if they sell meat in case prices like Costco does.  does anyone know?


thanks


----------



## dougmays (Apr 27, 2011)

bump... nobody has input? :(  guess i gotta call and do myhomework


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 27, 2011)

I dont know the answer to this one. I know that the meat at Costco has been good for me. I would say to give them a call and Im sure they will let you know if this is something they can do or not.


----------



## flash (Apr 27, 2011)

I hate to guess what Publix would charge by the case. I still was finding the Eye of Round rolls at Sav-A-Lot for $2.99 a lb, but they wanted some money to carve them up, since it was such a good price. I just cut them up myself.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 28, 2011)

Flash how much were they charging to cut?


so i did some calling around.  Publix (who will cut meat) charged 4.99 for a case, which is actually more then there standard price, not sure why this is


Costco (who does not cut meat) sells cases for 2.99/lb, great price but cases generally run around 72lbs (alot of meat at once)


i found a place down here called Penn Dutch who cuts meat for free and charges 3.79/lb, cases are around 12lbs (2 roasts).  so right now thats the best deal.  a friend also said they might price match, so maybe i can get it for 2.99/lb :)


Flash i'm going be heading up to my mom's house in Williston this weekend so i might go check out that deal and ask them how much to cut it up!


----------



## fife (Apr 28, 2011)

Wish you luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2011)

Try Restaurant Depot.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 29, 2011)

i've actually heard that from others....going to give them a call today!


----------

